

Questcor Finds Profits, at $28,000 a Vial - davi
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/30/business/questcor-finds-profit-for-acthar-drug-at-28000-a-vial.html?hpw&_r=0&pagewanted=all

======
computator
> _it raised the price overnight, to more than $23,000 a vial, from $1,650,
> bringing the cost of a typical course of treatment for infantile spasms to
> above $100,000._

> _we only have about 800 patients a year_

> _Sales ... totaled nearly $350 million in the first nine months this year,
> up 145 percent from the period a year earlier_

The counter-intuitive lesson is that charging vastly higher prices don't
necessarily hurt sales.

